# Homemade Creations >  Display shelf

## Philip Davies

May I show you some of my stuff?
My wife kindly allows me a corner of the media shelf to display some of my smaller pieces of artwork. The shelf itself was made from a battered section of beech from a school metalworking bench, veneered in ash.
My artwork is especially influenced by Japanese ceramics, so you see here a forged vase, deliberately knocked about, because I cant do refined, some burned and polished bits of wood, some turned bobbins etc, and some nails made from blunt files, cut, annealed and buffed.
That scroll was the first I ever forged, about 40 years ago.
Now, before you laugh, I may say that some people have actually handed over money for some of these things. But perhaps they were just being kind. Well, it gave me pleasure.

----------

12b2p0305 (Jul 12, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Philip Davies! We've added your Display Shelf to our Storage and Organization category,
as well as to your builder page: Philip Davies's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Display Shelf
 by Philip Davies

tags:
shelf

----------

